# Do you insulate the back of your TBH



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

My new TBH is empty at the back. There are plenty of stores, about 14 deep-size combs. For Virginia this is more than enough. I have a follower board after the combs, and then empty space.

My question: should I fill this empty space with something and if so what? I do plan to place some foam insulation at the top just to reduce condensation on the top of the bars. We've been in the 60's thus far so the bees are still waiting for winter to come.

Thanks in advance,

Erik


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I do not insulate the empty spaces in mine. Some have entrances on the long side. Some on the short side. I typically use follower boards to reduce the cavity that they patrol down to where they have drawn comb. This year, I have too many hives and not enough follower boards, so some will have the entire cavity left to the bees.

Last year, I did put the empty drawn comb behind the follower board. That was a mistake. Too much mold that the bees didn't want to clean up and use them later on. Any drawn comb will either be part of the bees' area or it will be removed from the hive and properly stored.

Some other topbar hive beekeepers plan to put either rigid insulation in the empty cavity area or a pillowcase filled with cedar shavings for moisture issues.


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks, Ruth. Appreciate the insight.

Erik


----------



## crabbcatjohn (May 5, 2013)

I like to use a burlap sack with straw in it.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I do not insulate the open back of my TBHs. I have run some with follower boards, and some without, but have not seen much a difference. Most of my TBHs are 3/4 full of comb to completely full of comb, so no room for insulation either way!


----------

